# Manejo del USB del 18F4550



## sagueso (Ago 27, 2006)

Hola a todos, es la primera vez que escribo en este foro y no sé si alguien a escrito sobre este tema.
Estoy aprendiendo a utilzar el modulo USB del PIC 18F4550. Descarge información técnica del USB 2.0, datos sobre las tablas HID, descriptores, compiladores para el PIC (compilador C18) y para el computador (Visual Basic), y más información sobre el puerto USB. Pero no se que procedimiento debo seguir para elaborar un proyecto con toda esta información.
Yo se lo básico de programación del PIC pero en asembler, por lo cual el compilador de C no ha sido de gran ayuda.
Tal vez alguien tenga un proyecto sencillo, donde el programa del PIC este en ASM, tan solo necesito transmitir un byte entre el PC y el PIC.
Agradezco sus aportes.


----------



## joga (Mar 4, 2007)

que tal, yo aun no he hecho pruebas con los pic usb pero segun he leido existe una aplicacion que desarollaron los credores del compilador pbp y te genera el firmware que se debe introducir en el pic y el software que debes incluir en tu programa ya sea basic c++ etc, esto es hasta ahora lo mas factible que he visto para utilizar el usb de los pics el demo es gratis


----------



## maunix (Mar 15, 2007)

joga dijo:
			
		

> que tal, yo aun no he hecho pruebas con los pic usb pero segun he leido existe una aplicacion que desarollaron los credores del compilador pbp y te genera el firmware que se debe introducir en el pic y el software que debes incluir en tu programa ya sea basic c++ etc, esto es hasta ahora lo mas factible que he visto para utilizar el usb de los pics el demo es gratis



Hay recursos por doquier, ejemplos de su uso, proyectos que los incluyen y todos con código abierto en delphi, vbasic o c++.

Personalmente he subido varios links a los cuales se le han agregado otros links de otros miembros.  Si estás interesado te sugiero eches un vistazo por el foro.

Saludos


----------



## dragonspirit (May 16, 2007)

Hola a todos

Quiero comunicar mi PIC con el PC para descargar los datos que me va a ir almacenando el PIC, y me gustaria que fuera mediante USB (es una de la restricciones que tiene mi proyecto, ademas, sinceramente, lo veo muy interesante). He visto un monton de ejemplos por la web y en este foro, y me he descargado el EasyHID, pero éste te genera un código para un compilador desconocido para mi, y no consigo entenderlo para pasarlo al compilador que yo utilizo. 

Ya tengo casi mi proyecto terminado, solo me falta la comunicacion con el PC, asi que, me gustaría poder hacer la comunicacion para el compilador C18 de microchip, que es el que yo utilizo, y para el que ya me he currado todo mi programa.

Si saben de alguna web donde pueda encontrar información, o si tienen algunos apuntes sobre esto, les agradecería que me lo facilitaran.

Por ahora, estoy leyendo el datasheet de mi PIC (un 18F4550), pero veo que es bastante complicado, y me gustaría poder ver algun ejemplo antes de ponerme con la programacion que necesito.

Muchas gracias

Un saludo


----------



## Cristian Soto (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey que tal:

Soy nuevo en este foro y tambien en los pic de microchip, bueno en si en los microcontroladores, apenas estoy iniciando con el famoso pic16f84A, pero bueno como la tendencia es USB, tambien estoy adentrandome a esta parte de la electrónica, ya hace como 1 mes adquiri un libro que se llama "USB Complete" y pues me parece muy bueno, algo confuso, pero pues si es bueno, no he tenido mucho tiempo para irle aventajando, pero aqui mencionan una buena direccion de internet en donde vienen varios micros que funcionan con USB, tambien todas las librerias para descargar para todos los lenguajes de programacion c++,  basic bla bla bla, aaa y tambien vienen ejemplos de codigos para cada uno de los micros. Esta pagina es la sig: www.Lvr.com, es todo lo que puedo decir, ya que aun estoy adquiriendo conocimiento en este tema de los micros, aun no hago pruebas por usb, pero muy pronto me pondre en forma a meterme en este tema. espero haber ayudado en algo bye. 

Suerte para todos


----------



## johis_sv (Jul 24, 2008)

Hola a todos 
Por favor necesito de su ayuda necesito la iterfaz del computador a la micro para comunicación con USB estoy utilizando el programador PIC-C y el pic 18f4550, y lo que necesito es que si me pordrían ayudar con el código o algo en visula o en algun programa para lograr la interfaz


----------



## dragonspirit (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola johis_sv

Tengo un software de ejemplo para el manejo del USB que funciona para PIC18F4550 con el compilador c18. Creo que lo descargé de la página de microchip, pero de todas formas, lo buscaré a ver si lo encuentro y t lo envio. Yo he utilizado este ejemplo como base para varios programas y funciona correctamente. Echa un vistazo por www.microchip.com a ver si encuentras el ejemplo por si yo no lo encontrara.

Un saludo


----------



## redep (Nov 3, 2008)

Hola me podriais enviar algun link o ejemplo con el usb del 18f4550 en c18 gracias es que no encuentro na


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 14, 2008)

yo acá estoy desarrollando el tema del puerto usb del pic18f2550

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/


----------



## Ian Iram (Feb 11, 2010)

La pregunta o ayuda que pido es 
entre todo lo que han comentado ustedes y he encontrado en las paginas de electronica, es sobre 
"implementar un bootloader en un PIC18F4550 usando el puerto USB"
ya lo tengo conectado pero no lo detecta, lo tengo mal conectado o no funciona con windows 7 ?

otra pregunta, que hace el pic al iniciar (conectarse o resetearlo) manda alguna señal por alguno de los puertos, para poder determinar que esta bien conectado o que esta dañado,(Esta conectado de acuerdo al diagrama que encontre)


----------



## chapin (Mar 9, 2010)

tal vez esto te ayude con el  4550 http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.net/usb_2_hidtransfers.php


----------

